# Hi from Devon :)



## Lady Gray (Nov 13, 2009)

Just a little post to say hello from a noob in Devon England. Look forward to reading lots of fab cosmetics stuff and getting to know you all x


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello! welcome to the board


----------



## n_c (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## gildedangel (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey


----------



## manderz86 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiya from another newbie


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

i'm pleased to see another uk poster! have fun!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  So happy that you joined!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw thanks everyone - what a nice welcome!


----------



## computergirl200 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## JUNGLELOVE (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello, another new Brit here!


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm finding this forum very confusing - I'm just not used to such big communities!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------

